# Stihl Dealer Pricing



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone have any insight on Stihl dealer pricing? Do they generally sell for the DSRP or do they offer it for less? Wiggle room to bargain?

I'm looking to buy a Kombi 131 R with a variety of attachments, so just want to know what, if any, options I have to negotiate. I hate feeling like I'm taking a bath and overpaying, then find out later I could have saved some dinero! :mrgreen:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I've only bought from a few local dealers and they sell with Stihl MSRP, unless there's an advertised sale. Maybe a local hardware store that carries Stihl products might have a discount wiggle room?


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> I've only bought from a few local dealers and they sell with Stihl MSRP, unless there's an advertised sale. Maybe a local hardware store that carries Stihl products might have a discount wiggle room?


Thanks @Powhatan! I have a dealer nearby my house, so figure I'll go that route to get the nearby service as well. I'll go talk over the purchase with them and see what kind of pricing and delivery timelines they have! :thumbup:


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

This price list is 5 years old but, it's a good snapshot of their price floor relative to MSRP on different products.

https://www.dms.myflorida.com/content/download/99749/575238/file/STIHL%20Southeast%20GRP%2016_3-10-14.pdf


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

osuturfman said:


> This price list is 5 years old but, it's a good snapshot of their price floor relative to MSRP on different products.
> 
> https://www.dms.myflorida.com/content/download/99749/575238/file/STIHL%20Southeast%20GRP%2016_3-10-14.pdf


Thank you @osuturfman! Very helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I was also wondering the same, as I too am considering the KM131R Kombi.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

i work at at Dealer and i don't even get discounts.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

dmouw said:


> i work at at Dealer and i don't even get discounts.


Ouch, OK...then the rest of us are SOL! :mrgreen:


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

From experience, they will NOT budge on price!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Echo has their Dealer Days every Spring & September. Around my area, the Shindaiwa is usually 20% off with the Stihl & Echo being 15% off. I would at least ask your Stihl dealer if they also carry Echo.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I will just reiterate what everyone else has stated that you will rarely ever get a deal on Stihl equipment. If you are buying a lot of stuff they may give you a little discount but don't count on it.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Well I pulled the trigger today, I have work to do and wanted to get the Kombi + attachments ASAP. My local dealer didn't have the head in stock and one of the attachments, so they said I'd have to pay shipping of $75 for those two items. I called another dealer nearby and they had everything in stock and gave me right around the same price. Both were maybe 3-5% off the dealer listed price. The other dealer did mention if I bought 4 of the Stihl oil (to mix with gas) or the 50:1 premix then Stihl doubles the warranty from 2 to 4 years on the Kombi AND the attachments purchased at the same time. Cool!

So I wound up with:

KM 131 R KombiMotor
BF-KM Mini-Cultivator
FBD-KM Bed Redefiner
FS-KM Brushcutter with 4 Tooth Grass Blade
FS-KM LINE HEAD TRIMMER

Looking forward to putting them through some paces over the next few weekends and into the summer!


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I found a small Stihl dealer that sells stuff for 5% off DSRP. Unfortunately being such a small shop, he doesn't stock hardly anything and needs to order it (3-5 days). Another problem is that Stihl only sells some items in multiples, and he is leery of ordering multiple units with only one confirmed sale. Which I understand. So I wasn't able to get everything from him, but still saved myself a few bucks.


----------

